# SL to APL; APL to BSL; BSL to WL



## AmilLion (Sep 25, 2007)

How long did it take for you to go from one milestone to the next?


----------



## sareca (Sep 25, 2007)

Took me a year to go from SL to APL.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Took me 1 year to get from Neck Length to APL.


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 25, 2007)

a little under a year to get to BSL.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 25, 2007)

SL to APL; 7 months.


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 25, 2007)

im not sure about the other lenghts but it took me 6 months to go from top of armpit length to top of brastrap length.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 25, 2007)

It took me 8mths to get from SL to APL, I'm hoping it will only take 6mths to get from APL to BSL but more than likely it will take longer ...


----------



## BeetleBug (Sep 25, 2007)

Took me 7 months to get from sl to apl.


----------



## beana (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey AmilLion,

it takes me about 6-8 months to go from shoulder to APL length... unfortnately I havent meant my goal of going from APL to BSL length yet


----------



## Miss.Que (Sep 25, 2007)

I still haven't quite made my armpit length goal but it looks like it is going to take a full year for me to make it from SL to APL. I'm hoping my November retouch will put me at full APL.


----------



## meaganita (Sep 25, 2007)

It took 2 years to get to all natural APL from SL relaxed.

Took 6 months to get from APL to BSL.

I'll find out if I'm at MBL this weekend, but I've been at full BSL for almost a year.


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey, what's up B! 

Well, this is encouraging.  I've never been in a situation where I was really pressed to see how much I could attain in a short period, but I'm near bald-headed in my eyes lol.

These next 4-6 months is going to be tough and my neck is soo cold lol


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 25, 2007)

Bosslady1 said:


> Took me 1 year to get from Neck Length to APL.



Well _Hell_ yeah.......I'll be PMing for tips!!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Sep 25, 2007)

it took me 6 month from SL to APL.... Im hope APL to BSL will take that time too or sooner


----------



## missvi (Sep 25, 2007)

SL to APL 7 months
APL to BSL 8 months
BSL to MBL??
MBL to WL ???


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a great thread, AmilLion! The answers are very inspiring!

Thanks for sharing ladies.


----------



## Starr1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The shortest my hair has ever been is the bottom of BSL about 2 1/2 years ago. I kept trimming the every 6 weeks for the first couple of months until I decided to grow my hair back out. I haven't trimmed since. 

1 year from BSL to waist.
8 months from waist to tailbone.

It'll be at least another 6-9 months before it actually looks tailbone.   D$%@ Shrinkage! In January I plan to start trimming again every 12 weeks to grow out the layers.


----------



## rdm (Sep 25, 2007)

10 months APL to BSL


----------



## prettypuff1 (Sep 25, 2007)

am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 25, 2007)

i'm currently trying to get to APL
 i pretty much JUST got to shoulder
 (i'm a little past shoulder in the back, at shoulder on the sides and my fronts are at the bottom of my bottom lip)

 so, this post will be interesting for me!
 i'll try and keep up with it
 and with how long it takes my own hair
 to go from shoulder to armpit. 

 hmmmm


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 25, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:


> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here


 
Girl you and me both


----------



## Suerte (Sep 25, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> The shortest my hair has ever been is the bottom of BSL about 2 1/2 years ago. I kept trimming the every 6 weeks for the first couple of months until I decided to grow my hair back out. I haven't trimmed since.
> 
> 1 year from BSL to waist.
> 8 months from waist to tailbone.
> ...



I think this is the first time I've seen you...and I LOVE your hair. Wow @ the avatar and siggy. Inspiration.

It took me a year to get back to APL.

I think it took me about 4 more months to get from touching APL to the full all the way across APL.


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 25, 2007)

Took me 7 months to go from full SL to full APL.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 25, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:


> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here


So what is your current length, couple inches past SL?


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 25, 2007)

runrunrunner said:


> *i'm currently trying to get to APL*
> *i pretty much JUST got to shoulder*
> *(i'm a little past shoulder in the back, at shoulder on the sides and my fronts are at the bottom of my bottom lip*)
> 
> ...


 
we're on the same boat. i just got to full SL so i'm sure it'll be another year to get to APL.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 25, 2007)

I would say it took me a year to go from SL to APL.  I reached BSL in about 6 months.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 25, 2007)

meaganita said:


> It took 2 years to get to all natural APL from SL relaxed.
> 
> Took 6 months to get from APL to BSL.
> 
> I'll find out if I'm at MBL this weekend, but I've been at full BSL for almost a year.



Good Luck Meganita!  I'm right behind you!


----------



## blueabyss333 (Sep 25, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> Girl you and me both


me 3!


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Sep 25, 2007)

7 months from SL to APL..hoping it's the same for BSL, we'll see, right now I'm about an inch and a half away. I hope I can claim BSL by December, but it'll probably take a little longer. I probably won't be completely satisfied with my length until April or May of next year, realistically, as far as all around length.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 25, 2007)

*SL to APL - less than 6 months*


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 25, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:


> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here


 

*Wow! Maybe your hair just grows slow.*

*If you wear it down that could be the culprit, brushing against the shoulders causes split ends.*

*Do you cut it often?*


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 25, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:


> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here



If I could just get to SL in this piece!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 25, 2007)

Jade Feria said:


> *SL to APL - less than 6 months*



What's your regimen? That's VERY fast growth!!


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 25, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:


> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here


 

Um, I'm glad its not just me. I started just above shoulder length about a year ago this Nov (black friday), and I still ain't APL. Hopefully in the next 6 months. I'm going on a 6 month stretch.


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 25, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> *Wow! Maybe your hair just grows slow.*
> 
> *If you wear it down that could be the culprit, brushing against the shoulders causes split ends.*
> 
> *Do you cut it often?*


 
It takes me about 3 months to get an inch, and my ends are good.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 26, 2007)

This thread is very encouraging! Happy growing Ladies!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 26, 2007)

Uh, this isn't really listed...  But uhhhh...

I went from above ear length to right below ear length in about 5 months. (With 2 small trims during that time.) Hoping to get to bottom of my neck by Feb 08.


----------



## tryingto (Sep 26, 2007)

I started at shoulder and in over a year, i am a couple inches below, but i am sure I am the model child for slow growth, then again, I was overprocessed, so it has taken me a year to rid myself from those scagly ends, so I guess I am defeating my progress


----------



## domniqqt (Sep 26, 2007)

Bosslady1 said:


> Took me 1 year to get from Neck Length to APL.


 
What products did you use that helped you to achieve this length?


----------



## RabiaElaine (Sep 26, 2007)

It took me just over 1 year from SL to APL.  

I'm moving to BSL next, which will happen in only a few months.  

I think once you move past SL you progress to other lengths pretty quickly.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 26, 2007)

kels823 said:


> Uh, this isn't really listed...  But uhhhh...
> 
> I went from above ear length to right below ear length in about 5 months. (With 2 small trims during that time.) Hoping to get to bottom of my neck by Feb 08.


 

Yaaah!! for kels! Your hair is the same length as mine,but it looks healthier than mine for sure.I'm still working on getting it in good condition.When do you expect to be @ shoulder length?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 26, 2007)

I went from bald to past SL in one year and I am almost AP I think I have about an inch or 2.  but I want to be full AP so I am waiting for one year.  I stopped checking each month-- drives me crazy I grow between 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch a month I can see results better if I look every three months so last I checked I was not to far away from AP not checking again till Christmas and then in March will be 2 years natural in april and I hope I am full AP.  I hope to make BS in 6 months thereafter.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 27, 2007)

RabiaElaine said:


> It took me just over 1 year from SL to APL.
> 
> I'm moving to BSL next, which will happen in only a few months.
> 
> *I think once you move past SL you progress to other lengths pretty quickly.*




I truly hope so, seems like i'm at APL forever!


----------



## MissFallon (Sep 27, 2007)

Trudy said:


> I went from bald to past SL in one year and I am almost AP I think I have about an inch or 2.  but I want to be full AP so I am waiting for one year.  I stopped checking each month-- drives me crazy I grow between 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch a month I can see results better if I look every three months so last I checked I was not to far away from AP not checking again till Christmas and then in March will be 2 years natural in april and I hope I am full AP.  I hope to make BS in 6 months thereafter.



This is pretty much the same for my hair. I was relaxed and from the time of my last relaxer to 1 yr I was SL. I'm about 2" from APL now so I would say it will take me 4 month from SL to APL. When I was relaxed I went from almost APL to BSL in 3 months.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 27, 2007)

ladybeesrch said:


> Yaaah!! for kels! Your hair is the same length as mine,but it looks healthier than mine for sure.I'm still working on getting it in good condition.When do you expect to be @ shoulder length?


Hey!!  I DEF had to work on the condition of my hair first, hence the trims.  I honestly dunno for sure when I'll hit shoulder length (which to me is when my hair rests on my shoulders). I'm gonna say somewhere around October or December 2008 though.


----------



## fa$hionista (Sep 27, 2007)

It took about 8 months for me to go from SL to APL.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like this thread.


----------



## Naphy (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm 1 inch above APL, so it will take me 1 year and a half. But I had a lot of setback


----------



## remnant (Sep 28, 2007)

From SL to APL 9months
From APL to BSL one year and 4 months (+two major trims)


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Sep 28, 2007)

SL - APL = 9 months (December of 2006 - August 2006)


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 28, 2007)

This sounds like the path I'm headed in. I started with shorter than neck length (I guess 2-5 inches all around) relaxed hair and now I have SL all natural hair (2 yrs.) I'm hoping to go from SL natural to APL by March '08 (that will make 8 months natural).





meaganita said:


> It took 2 years to get to all natural APL from SL relaxed.
> 
> Took 6 months to get from APL to BSL.
> 
> I'll find out if I'm at MBL this weekend, but I've been at full BSL for almost a year.


----------



## nicki6 (Sep 28, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:


> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here



You are not alone Its been a year since I passed the SL mark.







But still haven't 'crossed over' to APL





I'm still confident that it WILL happen tho':wink2:


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 28, 2007)

kels823 said:


> Hey!!  I DEF had to work on the condition of my hair first, hence the trims.  I honestly dunno for sure when I'll hit shoulder length (which to me is when my hair rests on my shoulders). I'm gonna say somewhere around October or December 2008 though.


 
I bet you'll make it before then.Your hair seems to be in really good condition!


----------



## Arcadian (Sep 28, 2007)

2 years from ear length to APL.  I'm not exactly in a hurry.  It may take me a year to reach BSL which is ok with me.

-A


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Sep 28, 2007)

My hair was extremely damaged when I began so I think it took me a little longer to get to APL from SL (Two Years)


----------



## hopeful (Sep 29, 2007)

This thread forced me to be more realistic about my goals.  I am SL now and I would like to be APL by spring but realistically knowing my hair's growth rate it is likely impossible, so I changed my goals in my siggy.  I went from about an inch of hair to shoulder length in 1 1/2 years.  I think it will take me a year to reach APL and another year after that to reach BSL.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 2, 2007)

bumping thread for more responses......


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 2, 2007)

It took me about 6 months to get from APL to BSL. Since then I've been hovering around MBL for what seems like forever so it's taking over 2 years to reach waist length. erplexed


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 2, 2007)

- SL+ to APL took me 4 months
-APL to BSL took 8 months
-BSL to MBL:  I don't know I think it's resting.


----------



## mieshae (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just know made it to APL, I am going to say that it took me 8 months to reach it. I am ready for BSL. after I reach this goal I wll excited and then it will be all about maintenance from there. This is the first time I have stretched my hair this long. I normally relax every 4 to 5 weeks. (Before LCHF) I thought that was the norm. I am now attempting to stretch for 10 weeks. It has been difficult, but I am determined to make. Maybe when I do I will see some real results.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 3, 2007)

I love this thread, because it makes me feel so content about how my hair is growing - we've got to keep this one going!


----------



## Roland (Dec 3, 2007)

It took about 5-6 months for me to get from sl to apl in the back, the front of my hair is slightly past chin length.


----------



## Cichelle (Dec 3, 2007)

Approximately:

SL---> APL = 9 months
APL--> BSL/MBL (bottom of bra strap) = 7/8 months
MBL--> WL = 9 months
WL---> HL = ? (hopefully I'll know next year!)

ETA:

WL---> HL = 7 months (approx.)
HL---->TB = ? (hopefully I'll know by the end of the year.)


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 3, 2007)

It took me 8 months to go from the bottom of my neck to APL.
Im shooting for BSL for my birthday in May. That would be 7 months...we will see! Definitely sometime before the year is over though!


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bumping...


----------



## rdm (Dec 27, 2007)

It took me about 14 months to go from just above APL to just below BSL(I do believe in trimming though).


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2007)

double post


----------



## pazyamor (Dec 27, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> I love this thread, because it makes me feel so content about how my hair is growing - we've got to keep this one going!


 
You grew your color out!! YAY! I'm in the process of growing out my blonde dye job and several people told me I was going to have to a BC & start from scratch. I had made an appointment for next week, but now, I refuse! I WILL grow this color out.

Anywhoo, by my calculations, it took me about 7 months to go from chin length to top of SL last year. Then I went ultra crazy and cut it all off. Twice. Now I just keep thinking, "_If I hadn't chopped my hair off, I would be approaching APL like nothing _" But you can't fix the past, just gotta move on. mhm, I'm paying $20,000 in tuition and I still do some stupid s**t...


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 27, 2007)

Took me 6 months to go from Neck Length to APL. I want to be BSL by April --


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 27, 2007)

TLC1020 said:


> It took me 8mths to get from SL to APL, I'm hoping it will only take 6mths to get from APL to BSL but more than likely it will take longer ...


 

Wow! Your hair grows fast.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 8, 2008)

Great thread.  I think it would be even greater if you guys could post what you were doing to your hair (stretching, styles, trims, no trims, etc.) during those times.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jan 8, 2008)

I went from NL to SL in 6 mos...but since then I have cut to even it out some.  That was my last cut!  So I am back to lower NL.  My goal is to be SL by May/June...and APL by Dec 08, but APL may be in the Spring of 09, depending on growth rates.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont know. Decided to bump. Looking for more responses. And updates.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 11, 2008)

Lots of super dooper fast growing hair in this thread...., jealous.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 11, 2008)

It took me about 8mths to get from SL to APL and it look like its taking the same time to get from APL to BSL. Hopefully by my touch-up in April I'll be touching the top of my Brastrap which would make my 8 mth mark.


----------



## caribgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

It took 7.5 months for SL to (just touching) APL  which I just achieved.


----------



## LiveLoveLife (Mar 11, 2008)

Welll... I went from about chin length in June to neck length in September, then NL to SL took me about 6 months and now I'm hoping for APL by Sept-Oct (I'm currently a few inches past shoulder length but my hair grows reaalllly slow, like less than .5 in a month)...HHG 

EDIT: I stretch relaxers, DC on dry hair w/ heat, air dry, flat ironerplexed, and keep it bunned up...so far so good


----------



## janeemat (Mar 11, 2008)

It took me a year to go from bottom of neck to APL.  Stretching my relaxers, deep cond twice a week with heat and rollersetting is what got me there.  I don't use blowdryers or curling irons.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bumping


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 19, 2008)

not the prettiest pics..........

on the right:  BC @ the end of May, 2007.  if i stretched the hair it just made sl and all the hair tried to stand straight up 

on the left (ugh) was yesterday.  if i stretched it, it'd reach just top of bsl.  

so almost 10 months of growth.  not too bad.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 3, 2008)

It took me from May 2007 to Jan 2008 to get to (touching) APL, and I was already past shoulder length at that point.
Phew... That's 8 months... It'll probably take me another 8 months and more to reach BSL, though, at the very back layer, i'm about 1" away....


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 3, 2008)

10 months to go from SL to BSL?  

Incredible progress!!!



LynnieB said:


> not the prettiest pics..........
> 
> on the right:  BC @ the end of May, 2007.  if i stretched the hair it just made sl and all the hair tried to stand straight up
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs.Green (Apr 3, 2008)

This is an incouraging thread, I hope more people respond


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Apr 10, 2008)

I took me six months to go from apl to bsl last year. I am hoping I see that same kind of progress this year.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

OLDIE but a GOODIE. Decided to bump!


----------



## baddison (Jun 30, 2008)

wow....inspiring!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 30, 2008)

Great thread, I wonder where these ladies are now.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess I can finally post mine now. 

1-2 inches below SL to APL 8 months

APL to BSL 6 months


----------



## unlvgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

It took me 1 year to get to Sl from bc; 6 month from sl to apl; 4 months from apl t bsl; 8 months from bsl to wl and 5 months from wl to tailbone. Currently I am at wl again and growing it back to tail bone length. This month is my 10 year anniversary of being natural!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jul 1, 2008)

unlvgirl said:


> It took me 1 year to get to Sl from bc; 6 month from sl to apl; 4 months from apl t bsl; 8 months from bsl to wl and 5 months from wl to tailbone. Currently I am at wl again and growing it back to tail bone length. This month is my 10 year anniversary of being natural!


 

3 years wow! but let me just say, girl look at that sheeny n shiny hurr gurl! that's sum scrummy ummy yummy hurr! you grow girl!


----------



## Extremus (Jul 1, 2008)

a lil past SL to APL = 5.5 months

APL to BSL= 4.5 months

BSL to MBL= ? (hoping in 6 months or less)


----------



## CheLala13 (Nov 19, 2008)

BUMPING!!!!

I want to know more about SL to APL....
Hopefully I make it by the end of 01/09!!


----------



## CheLala13 (Nov 19, 2008)

bumpity bump.

giggity.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 19, 2008)

BUMPING for more SL to APL responses.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Dec 4, 2008)

It took me 6 months to go from shoulder to APL.  From my progress so far it will take me another 6 months to get from APL to BSL


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 5, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 5, 2009)

It took me about 4 months between each step.  I am now around  MBL.  I started growing my hair last year (march 08), starting with a little bit past SL hair.


----------



## CheLala13 (May 15, 2009)

bumping for more responses!


----------



## sylver2 (May 15, 2009)

SL to APL-7 months
APL to BSL-5 months
BSL to WL- almost 2 years


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 20, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> SL to APL-7 months
> APL to BSL-5 months
> BSL to WL- almost 2 years


 
Any particular reason it took almost 2yrs?


----------



## beans4reezy (May 20, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Any particular reason it took almost 2yrs?


 
I remember reading a post from her in the WL names and regimens thread saying that she's a slow grower. 2 years or not, that's a beautiful head of hair on that girl.  I'd wait a little longer if I know I could have hair like Sylver2's as well


----------



## sunnieb (May 20, 2009)

Lovin' this thread!  Can't wait to be able to post my SL to APL stats!


----------



## princessdi (May 20, 2009)

TLC1020 said:


> It took me 8mths to get from SL to APL, I'm hoping it will only take 6mths to get from APL to BSL but more than likely it will take longer ...


 
I'm with you sister!


----------



## princessdi (May 20, 2009)

I should finally be FULL APL; however, I won't know until July (when I update--6 months post relaxer).  Please let me tell you, it has taken me well over a year to get there.  My goal is to reach BSL or MBL by December 09; however, at the rate my hair grows, it will take a miracle to get there.erplexed

Hoping for a growth spurt--Summer 09.


----------



## Denise11 (May 20, 2009)

It took me 6 months to get from APL to BSL/BSB.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 20, 2009)

AmilLion said:


> How long did it take for you to go from one milestone to the next?


*Still in progress. I started out almost bald now I am a full NL some people would call it CBL but it has taken me about 1 1/2 year to get this far. I'm not real big on pics but I do have a few posted in a foto album here. I haven't updated it though. My ultimate goal is APL. That length is a big deal for me because I have never in my life had long hair. If I can just make it to that juncture then I'll know my hair can grow. But until then.*


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 20, 2009)

What the average time between BSL and WSL? 

I dont see too much of this.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 20, 2009)

Great Thread. even more reason for me to stay the course with bun bun bun..until i get past shoulder lenght.  IT HAS TO HAPPEN this year.

Hoping for 7 months to Apl counting now....


----------



## Kellum (May 20, 2009)

Wow, I've cut my hair so many times it is a shame. Here are a few:

I grew my hair from a very short hair cut; 1" long to a little past APL in about 2 years. (2000 to 2002)

I cut my APL hair due to breakage from stress to a short EL bob with the nape shaved. It took 2 yrs  3 months to grow to BSL. (9/06 to 12/08)

My ends looked horrible after growing it the last time. You could clearly see that my ends were thin and the rest of my hair was thick. I had to cut it. After a series of trims:
12/08- trimmed 1" (grew right back with by Jan with using MT)
1/09- trimmed 2 1/2"
4/09- trimmed 1/2"

I am now APL trying to grow to MBL. I don't plan on doing any more short cuts.


----------



## tnorenberg (May 21, 2009)

Well I don't even remember SL to APL, you see where my starting point was in my siggy, but it took approximately 6 months to go from APL  to BSL. Seems from all the posts that each mark,  SL,APL,MBL, WL are all on average 6  months apart.  This should put me at MBL by the end of the year and at WL in time to celebrate my 40th birthday...Yay,Go Me woot:


----------



## tnorenberg (May 21, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> What the average time between BSL and WSL?
> 
> I dont see too much of this.



Seems to be about a year..give or take a little.


----------



## kooskoos (May 23, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> Lovin' this thread!  Can't wait to be able to post my SL to APL stats!



DITTO!!!

I thought my hair was growing slowly, but it looks like I'm ahead of my own schedule! Hopefully APL by August!!!!


----------



## kooskoos (May 23, 2009)

BUMPING 

Is protective styling the only way to get from SL to APL in under a year?


----------



## Liege4421 (May 23, 2009)

Admittedly I didn't start really tracking my growth until February, but when I started on the boards in February, my hair was a few inches below SL and I reached APL yesterday (and I also still have new growth...I won't "officially" know how long I am until I relax in a month and a half).  I'm not full APL yet, though...so hopefully I'll be fully there by December of this year.  I am really grateful to the ladies on here for all their tips...I think the biggest help was my working out every day, taking a good multi-vitamin, and being part of the deep conditioning challenge.  I DC at least twice a week, and PS at least 5 days/wk


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 23, 2009)

about 7 months from SL to APL and that was with about a one inch trim.


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (May 23, 2009)

kooskoos said:


> BUMPING
> 
> Is protective styling the only way to get from SL to APL in under a year?


 
No. I started my journey November 08 at SL, and i'm now at the top of APL (hair is slightly longer than it siggy picture). I've probably worn my hair in a bun 3 times over those months and that was only out of convienence.


----------



## kooskoos (May 24, 2009)

TheQueenBeeMaya said:


> No. I started my journey November 08 at SL, and i'm now at the top of APL (hair is slightly longer than it siggy picture). I've probably worn my hair in a bun 3 times over those months and that was only out of convienence.



Wow! I started in November too!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumping!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 30, 2009)

Took me just 6 months to go from SL-APL

then had another set back 

Went back to SL

I will be full APL and touching the top of my bra-strap 1-1-10 when I relax again. 

By this time next year I will be FINALLY Full BSL! FINALLY.


----------



## pri (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumping....very encouraging thread! Any updates?


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2009)

Bumping. Are there any updates?


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 1, 2009)

bumping some more......looks like its gonna be 9 months from SL-APL for me. (If I retain well between now and December)


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 1, 2009)

I like this thread.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 1, 2009)

I initially got to APL around March, but I've trimmed back to full SL a few times and had some raggedy ends from frequent WNGs, so I won't be getting to BSL until sometime next year. At least I will be full, blunt BSL when it happens...

...so if I guesstimate that I got back to APL in June/July and shoot for BSL by March 2010, that's 8 or 9 months. Sounds about right.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm about 2 inches from APL and I started a little below SL in April so we'll see where I am by the end of December.  I'm giving myself a full year to get to BSL; might not take that long but I have a V in the back and I'm probably going to want it to be more blunt.


----------



## shamarie (Oct 1, 2009)

took me foreva and a day get where i am now


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 1, 2009)

SL to APL - very fast, don't remember
APL to BSL - 6 months
BSL o MBL - ????


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd say it takes about a year to get from one length to another for me, but longer from SL to APL - maybe 15 months or so.


----------



## PDub (Dec 17, 2009)

I started at NL in February 2009.  I'm currently 11 weeks post and won't relax until 17 weeks post.  I pray, pray, pray that I am at least full SL.

This thread is encouraging and discouraging for me at the same time!!!  I wish I could get from one milestone to another in 6 months!!  I need a really *BIG* dose of patience!


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 17, 2009)

It took me about 6-7 months from SL to APL, and about 6 months from APL to BSL.


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well it seems it will take me 6  months to go from SL to apl.....


  i am hoping for  1 year to go from  SL to BSL...


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 17, 2009)

It took me 8 months to get from SL to APL


----------



## brownbean96 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it took me about 8 - 9 months to reach SL from Chin Length (had some setbacks ).  I was full SL when I last checked in August.  I haven't checked my length since then.  I hope I'm approaching APL...I doubt if I'm there.  But this thread has made me want to check.  I'm going to blow dry this weekend.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope to fill in my stats as they come. Currently:

EL to SL- 6.5 months
SL-APL-??
APL-BSL-??
BSL-MBL-??

Subscribing!!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 7, 2010)

bumping!!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

It took four months for me to go from an inch below shoulder to APL. September to December of 09. I am hoping for BSB by May 2010, which would be another four months.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2010)

Since my decision to transition to texlaxed hair and doing mini chops, I am back to collar bone length. I am looking forward to thicker hair this go round.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 7, 2010)

It took me 6 months to get from chopped up and uneven HAM neck-length to full shoulder length.  Then it took a year to get from SL to APL.  Then I cut it......TWICE...

So now I am at layered shoulder length.  I *will be* full BSL by December.  I am claiming it now!


----------



## Live4Me (Feb 7, 2010)

I am 5'10" and it took me a year to go from SL to touching APL. I am still not full APL due to my own negligence and seared off some hair....Don't ask...not LOL


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm 5'8" and 1/2".....

From SL-APL (march 09-dec 09) = 9 months
From APL-BSL = ?? (I'm hoping 6 months to scrape BSL, another 5-6 for full BSL)


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 8, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Since my decision to transition to texlaxed hair and doing mini chops, I am back to collar bone length. I am looking forward to thicker hair this go round.


 
Hey Aggie! It's been a while since I've seen you post! Hope all is well!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 8, 2010)

Im 5'3" and it took 6 months to go from SL to APL

currently seeing how long it tasks me to get to BSL... Im hoping 6 months or less I would love to be BSL come this summer


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 8, 2010)

Bosslady1 said:


> Took me 1 year to get from Neck Length to APL.


 

Really? I need your reggy and what did you do? I don't think it would take me a year to get from NL to CBL 

I must have either some serious hair retention issues or consistency issues.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm 5' 10" and it took about, a year to get from SL to APL. I am still working on BSB or BSL I didn't think it would take this long, but I think my height is playing a part in the time it is taking to reach my goals.


----------



## Dia (Feb 20, 2010)

The start of my journey was at the top of my neck and a little below ear. It took me 8 months to go from top of neck to sl. Then, because the ends were so damaged,re-started my journey at a healthy nl (near bottom), and it only took me 4 months to get back to sl (plus maybe an inch). I am praying it only takes me 4-6 months to reach APL, but I set my goals yearly to leave room for set backs or needed trims. APL 2010!


----------



## nymane (Feb 20, 2010)

SL to Full APL took me about 10 months...the distance from SL to APL, for me is far, but from APL to BSL it's much closer so hopefully I'll be there soon


----------



## Krymsonkween (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow it seems like I am on target n to think I been just worrying over not being bsl.  LOL Cut to nl 7/2009 12/2009 sl hoping by 5/2010 will b apl.


----------



## GreenD (Feb 20, 2010)

Fingers crossed I'll be at APL by Aug. give or take a month. I'm currently shoulder length and I have about 3 1/2 more inches to APL. Glad to see my growth is somewhat normal!! So to answer the question from SL to APL it will (hopefully) take 8 months.


----------



## indarican (Feb 20, 2010)

well right now i am shoulder length and my hair grows a lot i just have some serious breakage issues. Hopefully ill be full apl by june, id say i have about 3 and 1/2 inches to go.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2010)

Great thread...I'm counting the time as we speak now because I started at basically shoulder length and I'm hoping to be APL by July...so we'll see.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2010)

5'7"...APL to BSL about 6 months, BSL to MBL 4 or 5 months, MBL to WL 5 months. Cut back to BSL, reached MBL again in 6 months. It looks like I average about 6 months between goal lengths.


----------



## yardyspice (Feb 23, 2010)

Three months from SL to APL.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 13, 2010)

saving my spot. :]]
i'm 5'0, which is good in terms of hair 
not so great for anything else.. 

i started my hhj in december of 2009.
i was somewhere between sl and apl.


sl to apl - 
apl to bsl -
bsl to mbl -
mbl to wl -


----------



## NJoy (Mar 16, 2010)

Bumping...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm 5'5

bsl to mbl about 3 months

mbl to wl will be about 3 months again.

wl to hl i think is going to take 4-5months.

never made tlb before so i cant guess just yet


----------



## honeybuni84 (Mar 16, 2010)

honeybuni84 said:


> Well it seems it will take me 6  months to go from SL to apl.....
> 
> 
> i am hoping for  1 year to go from  SL to BSL...




 in dec i was past sl.... its march and i am past apl... I was first  SL in Sept....  so lets say 6 months....

 way quicker than the two years when i was relaxed 

Hopefully from Apl-BSL will be quick.....


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 14, 2010)

Eisani said:


> 5'7"...APL to BSL about 6 months, BSL to MBL 4 or 5 months, MBL to WL 5 months. Cut back to BSL, reached MBL again in 6 months. It looks like I average about 6 months between goal lengths.





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm 5'5
> 
> bsl to mbl about 3 months
> 
> ...



I'm currently APL as of April 2010. My goal is MBL by Dec. 31, 2010. You two have really motivated me to continue with my PS.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Bella02 (Jul 25, 2010)

Let's see. I started at full neck length ( barely scraping shoulders) so it took me 1 year to get to APL. APL to BSL has taken 7 months (with a major trim in between).  Without the trim I would say it would have only taken me  4.5-5 months maybe?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 25, 2010)

i'm about 5'6"

SL-APL - 7 months
APL-BSL - 7 months
BSL-WL - TBD (i'll be back lol)


----------



## Janet' (Jul 25, 2010)

I am 5'7.5''

SL to APL- 4 months
SL to FULL APL- 6 months
APL to BSB- 4 months
BSB- WL- I'll let you know...

I do anticipate it taking MUCH longer because the next milestone would be BSB to MBL and then MBL to WL...


----------



## Katherina (Jul 25, 2010)

SL to APL- 9 months

APL to BSL-  not yet achieved (currently @ 8 mos) My goal was to reach it by July but I'm short bc of trimming my heat damaged ends.

BSL to WL - not here yet (hoping it will take no more than 2 years!)


----------



## Imani (Jul 25, 2010)

Inspiring thread. I'm hoping to go from chin length to APL in about 1.5 years. I think it is possible (I'm 5"1).


----------



## bimtheduck (Jul 25, 2010)

SL - APL took about 9 months.

APL - BSB took about 6 months.

I have a feeling that the journey to MBL is gonna be a long one, especially since I due for a trim.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> I am 5'7.5''
> 
> SL to APL- 4 months
> SL to FULL APL- 6 months
> ...


 
Man....I hope I can acheive those lengths in the same time as you. I'm 5'7" myself.


----------



## Sondice (Aug 17, 2010)

I just reached BSB. It took me about a year from APL to BSB. I constantly ps'ed, no heat, and no trims, lol still took me a year, but Im glad to be here finally


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

Sondice said:


> I just reached BSB. It took me about a year from APL to BSB. I constantly ps'ed, no heat, and no trims, lol still took me a year, but Im glad to be here finally



Congrats Sondice!


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 17, 2010)

yup these time spans are pretty inspirational however, 
i'd like to know the hair-types as well


----------



## Janet' (Aug 23, 2010)

D'Lisha, are you transitioning?


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm 5'7"
SL-APL: 14 loooong months. I PS'd like crazy and it still took over a year to reach APL. Hopefully APL-BSL (full) will take less time as it is only 3-3.5" away.


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm this thread gives me hope.


----------



## Napp (Apr 17, 2011)

it took me a year or so to get from full sl to full apl


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 17, 2011)

bsl to mbl - 4 months

I don't remember the others


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 22, 2011)

For SL to APL, I count 7 months (including a brief setback) once I found this forum and committed myself to growing my hair.  Now the clock is running for me to get to BSL.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 22, 2011)

From BC to APL (stretched) 1year 10 months

Hair type 4B 4a in the nape


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 22, 2011)

It took me 1 year to go from 0" to SL. I'm hoping to go from SL to APL in the same time frame or less - hopefully 8 to 9 months. I'm 5'7" with natural 4b hair.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 22, 2011)

I am 5'7
10 month transition then BC'ed 
from BC to SL 3mtnhs
SL to APL 6 mnths. (Check siggy, however I am awaiting full APL to claim it)
FULL APL 2011 ;-)


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 24, 2011)

Bumping...


----------



## Solitude (Apr 24, 2011)

off topic, but I wonder what happened to the OP of this thread?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 24, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> It took me about 6 months to get from APL to BSL. Since then I've been hovering around MBL for what seems like forever so it's taking over 2 years to reach waist length. erplexed


I had a bit of a setback and had to cut my hair to BSL in August 2010. It is now a few micro-inches from waist length.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Apr 24, 2011)

It took me 1 year to get to from SL to APL and another to get from APL to BSL.


----------



## fairyhairy (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, inspirational and a bit disheartning because my hair is nowhere near growing at these rates,


----------



## anon123 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know, but it seems like bsl to wl took the longest. I am just now grazing wl and I was probably at bsl 2 years ago.  Apl to bsl took the shortest.  It's just like 3" or so on me, vs. bsl to wl which is more like 5".


----------



## NaturallyYours2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bumping.................


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 26, 2011)

SL to Full APL took about 6 months

APL to BSL is about 8 months in the making (splits got the best so me so there were many trims) 

I am grazing BSL now I hope to be full by the end of summer.


----------



## IMFOCSD (May 17, 2011)

Bumping


----------



## chevere62 (Jun 12, 2011)

bump any more results from 2011??


----------



## g.lo (Jun 12, 2011)

it took me about 4 months to go from NL to SL. i am few inches away from APL and really hoping to reach by end of the year.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 12, 2011)

SL to APL - Took me 9 long months

APL to BSL - Took another 9 looong months...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2011)

Anymore updates ladies??? I know we've had some more ladies reach new milestones and we want to hear about it!!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 22, 2011)

Update: When I first started my LHJ last July I was between SL and APL, now I'm full APL with some layers at BSB.  I'm about 2.5 inches from BSL, I hope it doesn't take me another year to get there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2011)

SL-APL 6 1/2 months
APL-BSL- the journey begins!


----------



## belldandy (Jul 23, 2011)

my progress from apl to wl is in my fotki...can't recall accurately. check it out


----------



## naturalTAN (Jul 23, 2011)

SL to APL-8 mo (4 in)
APL to BSL-4 mo (2 in)
BSL to WL-8 mo? (4 in. not there yet)


----------



## ebonyhair (Jul 29, 2011)

SL-APL 1yr 3months
APL-BSL-1 year
BSL-MBL- On my way there


----------



## Carisa (Jul 29, 2011)

Bosslady1 said:


> Took me 1 year to get from Neck Length to APL.



Same here- last April 2010 I was neck length, April 2011 I was full apl, hopefully by April 2012 I'll be around WL.  It took me about 8 months to go from sl- full apl


----------



## dozendiva (Dec 14, 2011)

Bumping for more responses!!!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just found this thread last night and really did not think about it until now. Due to some damage, I had the back of my hair cut to the base of my neck. The front was left long with exception to some newly cut bangs. So it was sort like a bob. That was September 2010. By the first week of March 2011, it was shoulder length. Fast forward to the end of September 2011, it was about three fourths of an inch from arm pit length. If it had not been for this thread, I would not have realized there were only six months between each stage. After a couple of setbacks that ended in cuts, I look forward to March/April 2012 and September 2012. So if it keeps up, I very well may see mid- back next year this time. It will be nice to accomplish that. I needed this boost of encouragement as I can be quite visual at times. It gives me something to visualize. Thanks OP and others on this thread!


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 3, 2012)

I know when I first started lurking on LHCF this was the first post I came upon and I'd check it weekly to see what people had to say... It makes me sad that the responses are so scarce now but I'll contribute my little two cents:

NL to SL: 6 months
SL to APL: I anticipate this to take another 6 months to graze and possibly two to three more to be full APL. I'll be sure to update you guys though...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 3, 2012)

prettypuff1 said:


> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here



I'm with you! It seems like it is taking forever to get from SL to APL! I'm in the challenge for a 2nd year


----------



## iamtan (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm 5'2 1/2"

CBL to APL = 6 months (Aug 2011-Feb 2012) 3 inches
APL to BSB = ??? 3 inches
BSB to MBL = ??? 2 inches


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 11, 2012)

It took me a whole year to go from SL to APL. That's also only including 2 trims. BSL is alot closer so hopefully it should only take 6-7 months.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 11, 2012)

it took 2years from me to go from el to sl


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## longhairdreaming (Mar 11, 2012)

So glad I found this thread...gives me perspective on my goals  I'm about an inch from APL as of Feb's length check so hopefully by May I'll be able to claim it with confidence. So *if* all goes well it* will have *taken me 10 months from SL to APL.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 11, 2012)

Whohoo!  I just learned this by looking at some progress pix...

SL-APL = 4 mths
APL-BSB (bottom of shoulder blade)= 4 mths

My next goal is below shoulder blade and then the bottom rib bone on my back (which I will consider MBL).

It's so much easier and more accurate for me to use body parts to measure.

HHG, ladies!


----------



## diadall (Mar 12, 2012)

I am at CBL I hit SL in February 2011. I hit full SL in like may 2011. Now I am at CBL. My bangs are below my chin. 

I am braiding next week until the Democratic National Convention.


----------



## gforceroy (Mar 12, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo!  I just learned this by looking at some progress pix...
> 
> SL-APL = 4 mths
> APL-BSB (bottom of shoulder blade)= 4 mths
> ...



WOW 4 MONTHS?! That is amazing! You are a fast grower...


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 2, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> It took me 1 year to go from 0" to SL. I'm hoping to go from SL to APL in the same time frame or less - hopefully 8 to 9 months. I'm 5'7" with natural 4b hair.


Looks like I'm getting pretty close to APL but doubt I will make it in time for my 2nd year anniversary. Will probably make it there fully by the end of the year so SL to APL would be a year and a half. Not bad since BSL isn't far afterward.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 14, 2012)

Bump!

I went from sl-apl in 7 months, now working on BSL.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't been shoulder length in  years but I think it took me about:

6 months or less to go from shoulder length/collarbone length to full apl.  

Apl to bsl takes about 6 months, sometimes less. 

From bsl-mbl is still up in the air for me. One part of my hair can reach mbl from bsl within 4 months but I'm still waiting on the rest to catch up.


----------



## irisak (Jun 15, 2012)

Ooh now I can answer this one *happy dance*. I went from shoulder to past apl in 6 months. I hope to be bsl in another 6 which means I should hit my length goal of mbl by this time next year! *another happy dance*

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 15, 2012)

For me, I went from a little past ear length to almost APL in less than a year. I hoping to be at APL by 7/1/12. 
The breakdown:
Cut hair to ears (for style): June 28, 2011
Made it TO NL by: October 2011
SL by: January 2012 (this is where I really started by LHCJ)
Grazing APL: JUNE 2012 

And hoping to be at APL by July 1, 2012 !!

I have pics in my album!!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 15, 2012)

Great thread...
First time around it took a yr to go from damaged SL-APL...this time around it looks like 7months from healthy SL -APL
And it took a year and a half to go from APL -BSL the first time...I havnt gotten there now


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree great thread.
I think it took about 6 months for SL to APL but it is taking forever (it's been a year and two trims) to get from APL to BSL and I'm still an inch away from BSL! :-(


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oooohhhhh I like this, great encouragement! I have never made BSL as an adult. I have gotten close and then cut my hair into a bob. I would love full MBL in abt 2 yrs. I know I will make BSL by this time next year. Would be great to make it by my birthday Jan 5th!!! Thats in 7 months and after my relaxer 6 days ago I am in full protective styling mode with a solid regimen.

Keep the posts coming ladies I need it!!  HHG!


----------



## baddison (Jun 15, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> I agree great thread.
> I think it took about 6 months for SL to APL but it is taking forever (it's been a year and two trims) to get from APL to BSL and I'm still an inch away from BSL! :-(



I feel your pain. I keep inching and inching, but I never get there. Then comes the trims.... *sigh*....I think its been 7 or 8 months and I'm STILL INCHING!! #frustrated#


----------



## Charla (Jul 11, 2012)

0" to SL 12 months

SL to APL 8.5 months

APL to BSB -- TBD

BSB to MBL -- TBD

MBL to WL -- TBD


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm 5'8 I'm at FHL length my goal is SL by DEC 1 right now I'm during the curly girl method taking mtg hair vitamin and daily vitamin


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 24, 2012)

5'6"

NL - SL : 2 months
SL - APL : 4 months
APL - BSL : ??
BSL - MBL : ??


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jul 31, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> 5'6"
> 
> NL - SL : 2 months
> SL - APL : 4 months
> ...



Have you always been a fast grower?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 31, 2012)

0 - FSL = 18 mo

FSL - BSL = 6 mo

BSL - MBL = ?? (6-12 mo?)

MBL - WL = 6 mo

WL - HL = will update when I get there

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Sanity (Jul 31, 2012)

5"4
CBL TO SL-3 months
SL TO APL-6 months 
APL TO BSL-1 YR including 4" trim
BSL to MBL- to be announced- maybe another 8 months


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 1, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Have you always been a fast grower?



My hair is always growing, permanent colour always grew out within a year, but for the first time it's now growing faster than it's breaking.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 23, 2012)

0" to SL - 1 year
SL to APL - Still waiting.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 25, 2012)

nl-sl=a year
sl-apl= a year
apl-bsl (next stop)

i am in between apl and bsb.


----------



## hillytmj (Aug 25, 2012)

APL - BSL = 4 months
BSL-Midback =9 months
Midback-WL= 15 months


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 25, 2012)

hillytmj said:


> *APL - BSL = 4 months*
> BSL-Midback =9 months
> Midback-WL= 15 months



hillytmj 4 months huh? would you consider yourself a fast grower?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 25, 2012)

Miss.Que said:
			
		

> I still haven't quite made my armpit length goal but it looks like it is going to take a full year for me to make it from SL to APL. I'm hoping my November retouch will put me at full APL.



Same here!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 25, 2012)

1yr to go from NL to Full shoulder length. I am currently about 1 - 1 1/2 inches to go so, it's taking a year to reach each goal. I WILL be APL by October or November. I'm not counting barely touching APL. I won't consider that I've reached this next goal until I'm full APL. Some ladies have 5 strands touching APL and claiming APL LOL. No.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 25, 2012)

prettypuff1 said:
			
		

> am i the only on here who is struggling to go from SL to APL. It has been almost a year and i am still not apl. and i started at just above SL.. I am dying here



Nope, I am too and I have no breakage or setbacks. It's just taking longer.


----------



## NIN4eva (Aug 25, 2012)

Took a little over a year to get to APL from SL. Probably trimmed 3/4" during that time.


----------



## hillytmj (Sep 3, 2012)

IMFOCSD said:


> @hillytmj 4 months huh? would you consider yourself a fast grower?


 
I think so, but I didn't know that at the time. My biggest problem over the years has been retention, so LHCF was the key to helping me learn how to retain hair.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 4, 2012)

From Chin length to APL it took me a year and 9 months. That's when I started my hair growing journey I had an A line bob so the back was about ear length and the front was just at my chin, so I let the back catch up to the front and cut it even to chin length and started growing it out. I am a little past APL now.


----------



## DrC (May 26, 2013)

bump


----------

